# 2010 Yellowfin



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Made it in yesterday Wow !!!


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Nice Looking Ride. Whats the price on this one?


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Very nice boat. Probably costs more than my net worth.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Trades for a townhouse in the galleria?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Figured a boat like that would have the new 300s on there. Man that would be sweet.

Brandon


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

The 350's ain't no good???


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Oh MY !!!!! What a beautiful sight!


She is gorgeous


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Tiny said:


> The 350's ain't no good???


To much for B,, or he though he saw 250. lol


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey B what new 300's you talkin bout? I was under the impression these and the verado 350's were about the newest.


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

maybe that 300 etec??


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

ripleyb said:


> Very nice boat. Probably costs more than my net worth.


Nah. There are some smoking deals on Yellowfins and boats in general. I have seen several slightly used 36ft Yellowfins with trips for less than $150k. Heck, here is a 2008 36ft with trip 350s that was listed at $179k.

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...er&&hosturl=redlinemarine&&ywo=redlinemarine&


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04 (Oct 15, 2008)

Wa wa whoaiii! Sweet ride!

Green!!!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

He's talking about the 300's on this.http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=248217


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

waterspout said:


> To much for B,, or he though he saw 250. lol


Didn't take much to get my retarded friends to post.

Pay attention fellas: NEW Yamaha 300 v6. 246 pounds LIGHTER than the v8. That's almost 500 pounds between the two (as you reach for the calculator). Less weight, with a more fuel efficient v6. Bab mamajama.

Brandon


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

great looking boat, yellowfin is my favorite.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Yamaha has a new V-6 300 Hp 4-St..


----------



## dpewitt (Mar 5, 2007)

Beautiful boat! Thanks for making all of us jealous. How long did the process take from when you ordered it to when it was delivered? Get us some more pics of the electronics and rigging!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

boyk007 said:


> Hey B what new 300's you talkin bout? I was under the impression these and the verado 350's were about the newest.


Nope. Not any more.

http://www.simyamaha.com/category_s/1883.htm


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

oh I see!! man that's pretty awesome can't wait to hear about there reliability! seems like a good power plant to me


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Didn't take much to get my retarded friends to post.
> 
> Pay attention fellas: NEW Yamaha 300 v6. 246 pounds LIGHTER than the v8. That's almost 500 pounds between the two (as you reach for the calculator). Less weight, with a more fuel efficient v6. Bab mamajama.
> 
> Brandon


glad I could be there to help you out.. now can I borrow some money so I can PAY attention.:brew:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

waterspout said:


> glad I could be there to help you out.. now can I borrow some money so I can PAY attention.:brew:


No, you can't borrow money. You still owe me a hunting trip.

Brandon


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

That boat came pass me on the interstate yesterday while I was working traffic. I pulled out and followed it for a few miles just checking it out. Beautiful boat with wonderful lines. I'm pretty sure the guy hauling it expected to get pulled over the whole time I was looking at it. Actually I thought about it just so I could give that boat a closer look! LOL


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

I can't find anywhere on the net where they have a 300 v6 4 stroke. I can find a vmax 2 that is 300. Here's a link to sho motors http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/vmax_micro/

Can you point me in the right direction.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

boyk007 said:


> I can't find anywhere on the net where they have a 300 v6 4 stroke. I can find a vmax 2 that is 300. Here's a link to sho motors http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/vmax_micro/
> 
> Can you point me in the right direction.


Did you happen to read post #18? 

B


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

boyk007 said:


> I can't find anywhere on the net where they have a 300 v6 4 stroke. I can find a vmax 2 that is 300. Here's a link to sho motors http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/vmax_micro/
> 
> Can you point me in the right direction.


Here you go. http://www.simyamaha.com/category_s/1880.htm


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Mark, they'd sure be pretty on the back of your boat....You thinking about it???

Brandon


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yea I read it and then tried to find it via the manufacturer and couldn't.....which lead me back here.


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*This should help.*



boyk007 said:


> Yea I read it and then tried to find it via the manufacturer and couldn't.....which lead me back here.


Here look at this.

http://www.yamaha-motor.co.uk/corpo...m:46-218095&ComponentTemplate=tcm:26-11949-32


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

ah hah!!! that's what I've been looking for. All the other stuff I was reading says something about them being used on bass/bay boats. Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

LMAO. No. That's the V8 300. Would you please click the link in post 18. Everything you are looking is likely there. 

B


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Mark, they'd sure be pretty on the back of your boat....You thinking about it???
> 
> Brandon


They would look so much better on mine. I still have 1 1/2 years of warranty left.......hhhmmmmm


----------



## 3Whalers (Oct 9, 2008)

Awesome Ride !


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

sea sick said:


> They would look so much better on mine. I still have 1 1/2 years of warranty left.......hhhmmmmm


 LOL Bro you have a sweet ride as it is.


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

boyk007 said:


> ah hah!!! that's what I've been looking for. All the other stuff I was reading says something about them being used on bass/bay boats. Thanks for the info guys!


Dude!! You are still not looking at the right sheet. Look at the date on the last one. That is the 300 V8.

Go to this link and click on the V6 offshore hot sheet link.

http://www.simyamaha.com/category_s/1880.htm

If that does not work. Stick to fishing from the bank.

I'm pullin for ya!! you can do it!!!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I gave up on him on the last page  

Is that a 32 or 34 ??


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

Yes Brandon. When my warranty expires, those babies should be perfect. Still have the range with a little more power. 

Doing the math the V8's just don't make sense. I would end up packin fuel to go faster but would spend what ever time I saved topping off the tanks out there!!!

Hope they are as reliable as the 250's


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Calmday said:


> LOL Bro you have a sweet ride as it is.


You know your invited whenever you get a chance to head out. Hope all has been well for you and the family.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Need a deckhand?


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

Absolutly beautiful boat however you just gave a lot of people including myself a bit of boat envy!!!! Dam I think you just convienced me to start playing the lottery


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Miles2Fish said:


> Need a deckhand?


You mean sales associate.

Brandon


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

Maybe I'm not being clear.....I read the simyamaha information yes. I was trying to follow up with yamaha (manufacturer not distributor) for some info. While looking the only motor yamaha lists the SHO for is bay/bass boats. I understand that there will be an offshore model but the manufacturer isn't listing it yet. Apparently the distributor has more up to date info. Sorry for any confusion thanks to all of you for helping out!


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

That is a beautiful boat! Congrats amigo! I hope she brings you to many great fish!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

boyk007 said:


> Maybe I'm not being clear.....I read the simyamaha information yes. I was trying to follow up with yamaha (manufacturer not distributor) for some info. While looking the only motor yamaha lists the SHO for is bay/bass boats. I understand that there will be an offshore model but the manufacturer isn't listing it yet. Apparently the distributor has more up to date info. Sorry for any confusion thanks to all of you for helping out!


You won't see anything from Yamaha until they are in full production which I am told will be in March. I bet they will fully introduce the motor at Miami. Go on The Hull Truth and there is some good info there. They look to be faster and stronger than the 300 HPDI and lighter than the F250. The numbers that I saw on them look to be just as good as the F250.

David


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Barnacle Bill said:


> That is a beautiful boat! Congrats amigo! I hope she brings you to many great fish!


Crocker is selling the boat for Texas Sportfishing! I heard she is going to be at the boat show!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Brandon, how did you know I am an unemployed salesman? Definitely could use a job!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

It's a 32'


----------



## Stephen Hallmark (Dec 22, 2009)

Good looking boat! lots of boat on a tandem trailer!!!!!!


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

That YF is a wicked boat. That was my absolutel favorite CC until I got to play with a 39 SeaVee with the IPS drives. Hopefully YF, Venture, and Midnight Express will follow suit with similar inboard diesel options.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Better Pic's*

A better look ..


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Trailer*

Nice trailer..


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

$197,830.00 Plus TT&L


----------



## outriger (Jun 26, 2007)

I could sell my house and order one, just not sure where to put my wife's blowup mat? That is definitely my "Dream Ride"


----------



## outriger (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey Crocker1313, do you really live in Bacliff? I grew up in Seabrook and my brother used to live in Bacliff.


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

SEXY! Love her lines..Bet someone will jump on that rig fast......


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

Loco Pato said:


> SEXY! Love her lines..Bet someone will jump on that rig fast......


HAHA if it only had Stamas written on the side!


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

bostonwhaler said:


> HAHA if it only had Stamas written on the side!


 no doubt! The Stamas is a whole different boat. Apples to oranges.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Sorry it's SOLD..... But we can get more... I'll be at Platt's for electronics on Monday... *


----------



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

Great looking boat. smoking ride.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 19, 2008)

The new 300's are so new that they are not scheduled to be out until end of April !! 

Got to run some at the _YAMAHA_ test facility last fall. They are the same 4.2 L block as the SHO motors just longer shaft and digital shifting, and a couple of other little changes. They have lots of torque and are fast to boot.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Bill Platt Did it*

What a Great Job...


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

The boat is sweet Gongrats Rodney!!


----------

